# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Tradesman Trailer fit out

## oneton18

G'Day all, 
I am after some ideas/advice on how to fit out the trailer. I will be using plywood for the fit out, what's the best way to fix the plywood to the trailer. 
Cheers

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Don't. Make a drop in plywood unit. Trailers move massively...if you attach it to the trailer then it needs to have substantial freedom of movement around the attachment point...otherwise something will break.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> how to fit out the trailer.

  ...that's a bit vague... 
what are you carrying?
Tools, materials, machinery......? 
What size trailer?    

> I will be using plywood

  Agree with SBD above, I wouldn't...   :Unsure:

----------


## oneton18

> ...that's a bit vague... 
> what are you carrying?
> Tools, materials, machinery......? 
> What size trailer?    
> Agree with SBD above, I wouldn't...

  I will be using it to carry tools as I am starting a chippys apprenticeship.  
It's a 7x5 tradesman trailer with a ladder rack.  
I was thinking of building plywood carcasses and shelving and slotting it right in. As SBD noted that it will have to be fitted and not fixed to the trailer due to movement. 
Cheers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

In that case I'd go for thick structural formply

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And build it in/on the trailer but not attached as mentioned.
I'd also sit it on battens rather than flat on the trailer floor.   :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

I used chipboard in mine as a temporary setup. That was around 15 years ago and it's still there, admittedly not pretty but still doing its job. I wouldn't be to fussy about the fitout just yet as your needs will change as you get more tools. I've been in the game a long time now and am still no closer to a perfect setup than I was 20 years ago. Good luck !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Chipboard....gawd, that wouldn't last a week up here....

----------


## Marc

I agree that ply would be better than chipboard, but dearer. 
You could use bracing plywood. It is cheaper because it has some voids but it is structurally sound. 
If you can weld or know someone that can, a structure made of 25x25x1.5 SHS would go a long way to make the shelving stronger. You can screw the ply to it then.

----------


## oneton18

> And build it in/on the trailer but not attached as mentioned.
> I'd also sit it on battens rather than flat on the trailer floor.

  That sounds like a great idea PG. Thanks for the tip mate. 
Cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Buy a Van, always dry, locked up, no extra wheels/tyres, no extra rego and insurance. 
Good luck.

----------


## jimfish

> Buy a Van, always dry, locked up, no extra wheels/tyres, no extra rego and insurance. 
> Good luck.

  I think this will be next on my quest for the perfect work vehicle. Thinking a ford transit lwb jumbo with shelving and roof racks for planks and trestles.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Buy a Van, always dry, locked up, no extra wheels/tyres, no extra rego and insurance. 
> Good luck.

  
Van vs car/ute and trailer.
2 different things though aren't they.....?  
With a trailer you can leave the "work part" behind and drive your vehicle around as normal. 
A van full of tools is always a van full of tools    :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> I think this will be next on my quest for the perfect work vehicle. Thinking a ford transit lwb jumbo with shelving and roof racks for planks and trestles.

  If you plan to work inside the van a jumbo is what you need.
I had a mid roof, gave me room to move around inside and also meant I could reach the roof rack, not possible with a jumbo though. Racks on the far side opposite the side sliding door with an 'L' shape extension leaving plenty of room behind for large items. Keep the 'L' extension low so you can stack long items resting on the top. 
Had 2 Transits in my life and loved them both. Now in a Toyota Van and miss my transits. 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

> If you plan to work inside the van a jumbo is what you need.
> I had a mid roof, gave me room to move around inside and also meant I could reach the roof rack, not possible with a jumbo though. Racks on the far side opposite the side sliding door with an 'L' shape extension leaving plenty of room behind for large items. Keep the 'L' extension low so you can stack long items resting on the top. 
> Had 2 Transits in my life and loved them both. Now in a Toyota Van and miss my transits. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  Not planning on working inside van, just hoping to get something big enough to fit all the tools in so I don't have to swap and change each night depending on what I'm doing. Jumbo will be a hassle getting planks etc on top but I think the extra room will be worth it. Don't have to decide till the end of the year so will give it some more thought. Thanks for your input.

----------


## hotshot

I just picked up a new trailer and fitted it out last year and its still not finished haha. So i'll try take some photos tomorrow. I used form ply as that is what i had access to.

----------

